# Kidney's are fine, but her liver might kill her!



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

So my 2 year old shih tzu Lola was spayed 2 weeks ago tmm. We were very concerned about her kidneys due to her renal dysplasia and took every precaution to make sure her kidneys were not compromised. One precaution was to put her on an antibiotic pre and post op for 2 weeks. Everything seemed fine until Friday night, when she didnt eat all of her dinner. She wasnt interested in her food all weekend but still was eating small amounts. 

This morning we were taking her to have her staples removed. She wouldnt eat breakfast. I picked her up to look at her incision and her belly was yellow. We checked her eyes and her eyes were also yellow. She WAS NOT yellow enough to see last night. We immediately rushed to the vet and she had blood work. Her kidneys are fine. Her liver enzymes are not. From what we were told over the phone (please ignore the spelling lol):
- Alkaline 1049 and normal range 23-212
- AV (?) was too high to even get a reading
- GGT (?) 103 and normal range 0-7
- Bilirubin (?) 351 and normal range 0-51

We made Lola on sat. night ground beef, white rice, white bread, boiled egg w shell food to try and get her to eat. We told the vet this and they are trying to tell us that this might be the cause for her kidney problems. Well we believed it to be the antibiotic that she was on as a precaution for her kidneys.

The antibiotic was Apo-Sulfatrim and we were supposed to give her 30 mg twice a day (1.5 tablets twice a day). My mom is a nurse and looked up in one of her books about apo-sulfatrim and it says not to use it if you have renal problems because it may elevate CREA, UREA, BUN, etc AND it can cause hepatitis, pancreatis and other liver related problems. She called a pharmacist to see how much a 12 lb child would get of this antibiotic a day and it is 43 mg. Also when taken it requires at LEAST 1 glass of water every time you take it to help flush it through your system! We were not told this. (We dont know if this is accurate for a dog or not.)

Right now Lola is at the vet on fluids for at least 2 days. We do not know if she will make it and if she does if she will have permanent liver damage now. My dogs are members of my family and I feel as though I have let Lola down. We put our trust in a vet to properly take care of a member of our family and she prescribed something that I believe was wrong. To top it off she tried to tell us it probably wasnt the antibiotic and something we fed her or she got into at home. 

Please pray for my baby girl!

Jenna


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Lola. I hope she will be okay. Have you thought about a second opinion?


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

We are definitely getting a second opinion. We are calling the vet at 4pm to get an update on how Lola is doing. We are going to request that we get a copy of her blood tests pre-surgery and todays faxed to our house and call another vet to see what they say.

We were in shock this morning about what was happening and how the situation was being treated. I know this was obviously not intentional in anyway shape or form, but it has really soured my opinion on our vet. 

Thanks for the support Patt!

I will keep you posted.

Jenna


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Jenna,

How is Lola? I hope the fluids are turning things around. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Lola.

There is a drug that will help the liver regenerate. I don't remember what it is called, but when I almost lost my Cocker due to a serious Liver problem (she started vomiting large amounts of blood), they put her on that, an antibiotic, an antacid, and one other drug. I remember the vet telling me it was the only drug out there that has been proven to help the liver heal itself/regenerate. Please ask your vet about it. If he doesn't know what you are talking about, PM me, and I will ask my vet for the drug's name.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Lola during this very trying time. Hopefully, she will recover, and spend many more years with you. 

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone.

Our vet called last night to let us know that Lola was eating and drinking on her own. And this morning she ate her breakfast as well which is a good sign. We will know by 10:30am if her liver enzymes have improved.

Spotted Nikes: could you please PM me the drug you are talking about, I will ask my vet about it and see if it is necessary; but we have to make sure that it is safe to use with her kidney problem as well.

Edit: I forgot to mention that the vet admitted that the antibiotic that was used was incorrect for Lola's situation/condition. She apologized for making the wrong choice and for treating us the way she did. 

Jenna

Well good news and bad news. Some of Lola's liver enzyme levels got better. However now we are combating her blood platelet levels which have dropped dangerously low from 2 weeks ago at 476 to this morning at 39! The vet said she was not sure why this was happening, however I did a google search and I believe she has immune-mediated thrombocytopenia brought on by the apo-sulfatrim. Fortunately she is being put on prednisone to stop this and raise her platelet levels. 

Otherwise she is acting completely normal and the vet is shocked. She was sure she would be vomiting, having diarrhea, lathargic and depressed; BUT she is not!

On another good note, her urine concentration and CREA which were both never in the normal range have miraculously been fixed! But then again right now that doesnt really matter.

Jenna


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update, I'm glad to hear she is eating on her own and doing pretty good.  

Has your vet contacted any specialists that might be able to help her with the care of Lola?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Sent you a PM.

A lot of times w/a liver issue, they will also get bleeding ulcers, which might acct for the low platelet count. When my dog had her liver problem she was on Famotidine and Metrozinale (sp) as acid blockers/antacid.


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

Not sure if spotted nikes was able to remember the name of the product he was talking about... My senior dog has chronically elevated liver enzymes (some of her values were alarmingly high).. we started giving her something called hepato support in may and by sept. her liver values were dramatically decreased into the top end of the normal ranges. We didn't actually treat her for any specific liver problem though and I don't know if this product would be helpful in an acute situation but it's worth asking about.
Good luck
Kim


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Update:

Yesterday Lola was given a shot of Dexamethasone (steriod) to help stop the destruction and to help rebuild her blood platelets. Her blood platelet counts went up from 39 to 82. But Dexamethasone is hard on the liver so her liver enymes that had previously gone down have gone back up, but are no higher then when we first brought her in. She didnt have a Dexamethasone shot today and if her platelet count continues to rise she might not have one tmm either. She might also be put on the antibiotic Clavamox to prevent any infection from occuring due to her high liver enzymes. 

Our vet has been in contact with other vets and resources available solely to veternarians to make sure she is dealing with this situation in the best fashion she can. 

We have decided not to seek a second opinion at this point, because we feel that even though there are 20+ vets in our area, that are vet is the best even though she made a mistake this time. 

Right now things are looking up. She is eating, drinking, going for walks and have normalish stools (they are a bit loose). We are keeping a positive attitude, but dont want to jinx anything because we know she isnt out of the woods yet!

Jenna

ps. this is a pic of Lola at 8 weeks old. Just really cute and I thought I would share it!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm glad Lola is doing a bit better and feeling good enough to go on walks. 

Sending more positive thoughts for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Lola is very cute.  My thoughts and prayers are with her and you.


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Update:

Lola apparently threw-up 2 times in the night and once in the morning, just stomach bile and water. She continued to eat though and had normal bowel movements; and did not throw-up anymore up to now.

Her blood platelet levels dropped again. Her enzyme levels also slightly dropped which is good. Everything else with her is in the normal range still.

Her IV needed to be changed this afternoon and unfortunately the vet tech could not get another one started. We made the decision to have Lola transferred to Guelph University at the Ontario Veternary College. We believe that she could not be properly cared for at our vet clinic and our vet agreed and approved the transfer.

We just got home (its 12pm), we drove the 1.5 hour drive there and got there around 8pm. They are going to be running all new blood work, testing for leptosporosis again, doing a liver and kidney ultrasound and possibly if need be a liver biopsy. She will be receiving 24 hour medical attention and care in ICU. By the time we left at 10:30pm she was on an IV for fluids and also for "theraputic recovery".

We will find out tomorrow sometime what is really going on with her, because they to are baffled that her blood results could be so bad but that she is physically (other than being yellow) is not showing any symptoms. We walked in with her and they looked at us like we were crazy; her tail was wagging, she was alert, she was excited and giving kisses to everyone.

I saw a shooting star on the drive home and I cant tell you what I wished for but Im sure you can all guess!

Thanks for all of the support and kind words.
Jenna


----------



## mom24/7 (Aug 24, 2008)

I am keeping you and Lola in my thoughts and prayers! Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad to hear she's at the Univ vet hospital, they would be up on the latest and I'm sure they will take very good care of her. 

I will keep Lola in my thoughts and prayers. Many ((hugs)) for you.


----------



## lping86 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I too am praying for your family. Lola is a gorgeous girl, and I already feel like I'm connected to her. Will be checking back today for good news!


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Update:

Lola is still acting basically normal. She vomitted alittle bit of food this afternoon, but she ate breakfast and lunch by herself. 

From her blood results they are extremely concerned with her ALT levels, which came in at 3000. Now we dont know what they were at our previous vet because there levels couldnt read anything over 2000. 

They did an ultrasound and her liver is very enlarged and her gallbladder wall has thickened. 

None of her other liver enzymes, blood platelets or kidney levels have gotten any worse.

The vets so far are pointing towards a hepatitis infection that may have been caused by a reaction to a medication or poison that she has ingested. We will not know if she has leptosporsis until monday. She has been previously tested for that but they have a new test out that is much more reliable. 

For right now we do not know whether or not she has had too much significant liver damage done to survive. Hopefully tmm her ALT levels drop. Until then we will keep her on IV fluids and other medicines/therapy. It may take up to 3 weeks for her liver enzymes to get back to normal and we dont know if she will have any permanent damage at this point.

Jenna


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Gosh Jenna, im so sorry your going through this. I've been reading from day one following up on Lola and i just wanted to thank you for doing all that you possibly can to save her. She is very lucky to have you... We'll be crossing our fingers and sending positive vibes your way - hugs and kisses to you and yours


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Have you asked the vets about the Adenosyl-225, that I pm'd you about? I know my Cockers Liver #'s were so bad that they thought she had terminal cancer, and didn't want to risk biopsy due to her condition. The combo of meds that they put her on got her completely back to normal in 30 days.

Keeping my fingers crossed for Lola's complete recovery.


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Spotted Nikes, I asked my personal vet about the medication you suggested and she wasnt as worried about the liver but about the blood platelets and it slipped my mind to ask about it to these specialists. I will definitely be bringing it up this morning, thank you so much for the reminder!

Jenna

Update: 

Lola is doing much better then yesterday. She has eaten and looks even more peppy and alert. She will not have any other blood work until tmm so there is time for her medicine to kick in. She will be having small blood tests to monitor electrolytes and proteins, but nothing major until tmm or monday.

Spotted Nikes: We asked about the medicine you referred to me and she is already on it! With a combination of other things. She has been on it since we brought her on Thursday night, so hopefully we will get some good news in the next few days.

She is a strong girl and I hope she is strong enough to beat this!










Jenna


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Glad to hear thatLola is doing better. I am glad she's on the Adenosyl. My vet said that it is the only med proven to help the liver regenerate itself.


----------



## Henrietta's Dad (Oct 25, 2008)

I just read this whole thread. I'm new here. 
Seems we are having simulair issues with liver & platelet levels and possible Leptospirosis. http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/38487-1st-thought-lyme-off.html

One thing mentioned on another forum was "Milk Thistle" - an herb. supposed to be very helpful to the liver/liver damage. but I do not know much about it nor have I tried it yet. you may want to look into it??? 
Before we try it I want to do a current test to see where our dogs levels are at now - a week later from her last test. 

Great to read Lola is doing well again.


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Update:

We went to visit Lola in Guelph today. She looked great! The blood lab that was running her tests have a malfunction so we didnt end up getting her results until after we got home.

GREAT NEWS!

Lola's blood platelets have gone up from 59-92 on there own without any steriods!

Lola's ALT which was 3100 has dropped to 2400!

She will be going onto oral medication tmm morning and having the iv removed as well tmm morning. If she can keep the medication down and continues to eat throughout the day we will be able to take her home!! She will have to be monitored extremely closely of course and be on several different medications and supplements for several weeks to months. We will have to bring her back to Guelph for blood tests on Friday just to make sure everything is still good; and she will have to be brought back for several weeks for checkups.

She is still not out of the woods yet and we do not know the extent of the liver damage she may have, but we know we have done everything possible for her!

Thanks for everyones support. I will still post updates as the days go by!!

Jenna


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

That's wonderful to hear that Lola will be going home! I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Aww your little Lola is adorable. 

Thanks for your wonderful updates. I'm so glad she is doing better and will be home soon. 

Sending more positive healing thoughts for Lola for a complete recovery.


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Update:

Lola is home and resting. More blood tests on Fridays and if she has not improved by then she will be having a liver biopsy!

Jenna


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

HOORAY for Lola and mom too. I'm thrilled to hear she's home, I'm sure she will recoup a lot faster with your TLC.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

i'm so glad she's back home! I bet you're smothering her with kisses!!


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Update:

We just got back from Guelph with Lola, she had to go in for some more bloodwork and great news yet again!!!

Her ALT was done to 1100 (started at 3100++) and her blood platelets have gone back into the normal range! All of her other enzyme levels have started to drop to! Hoot Hoot!!

Her bilirubin however has only dropped 1 or 2 points and is at 347 so hopefully the next round of blood tests next wednesday prove to be better in that department!

Happy Halloween!
Jenna

ps. Her yellow jaundice eyes make her look like a zombie dog lol!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Yay, lola!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Way to go Lola! YAY Be sure to keep up your TLC with her. 

Happy Halloween to you too!!


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Update:

Lola started being really picky about her food and we were struggling get her to take her pills...she has the strongest gag reflex its ridiculous!

So we took her back to guelph yesterday to make sure everything was still going ok with her liver. Her enzyme alt dropped from 1100 on Friday to 800 and her blood platelets are at 438. However her Bilirubin only went from 368 to 315 so it hasnt dropped enough yet compared to the other numbers and the vet is worried that maybe her bile duct is clogged.

She is going to be having an ultrasound today and a liver biopsy if the bile duct doesnt appear blocked in the ultrasound. We hopefully will find out the extent of her liver damage and what actually caused it.

Jenna


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Update:

Lola's liver biopsy results were in today and GREAT news! There is only mild liver damage. There were lots of regenerative cells and she should get back to normal in time!

Hoot hoot!

Thanks to everyone who sent Lola there best wishes and prayers!

Jenna


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

So glad to hear it. Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

WooHoo that is terrific news. Way to go Lola!


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Update:

Lola is doing great. She is going for another round of blood tests on Friday. Crappy situation has come up though, my one dog has kennel cough and Lola has been exposed! 
Story: My boyfriends dogs have had kennel cough for a week and I thought everything would be fine as none of my dogs have been in contact with his dogs for at least 12 days. He had no idea where the kennel cough came from until we found out that one of his friends had been coming to his house everyday for 6 days including the day his dogs started to show symptoms...this dog is our vets sons dog and kennel cough was making its rounds at their clinic and their house!! The vet wasnt aware that her son was bringing the dog places (he doesnt have kennel cough). So unfortunately last night Fibi started coughing...and hacked a big one right in Lola's face!
We have contacted Guelph univeristy and are waiting for a reply on what to do!

Jenna


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

OMGosh kennel cough, and Lola has been doing so well. I guess if she shows signs of KC she will be on another round of antibiotics. I'm sure she'll be just fine since you caught it in the beginning.

Sending lots of positive healing thoughts.


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bad news:

Lola went for another round of blood tests and her bilirubin has elevated up to 399. Her other enzyme levels have also increased. The vets are stumped. The liver ultrasound didnt show any bile duct blockage/damage.

Right now we dont know what to do. We are at approx. $5000 into this and thought things were going in the right direction...but now we are back to not knowing what is going on.

If anyone has gone through this or knows of a specialist that I could contact please provide me with some information. We are desparate.

Thanks
Jenna


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh Jenna, I am so sorry to hear Lola's tests were not good. 

Since you are going to a Guelph Vet Med School I would think they would know who specializes in liver and kidney problems in your area or around the world. Possibly they can contact other Vet Med Schools, like UC Davis in CA (USA) it is one of the top vet med schools. 

Hopefully, her "levels" will get better in time. ((cross fingers))

I will keep Lola in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry that you and Lola have been on a rollercoaster ride these past few weeks. I sincerely believe that your girl has Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia AIHA. The elevated blood values you posted are common as is the skin turning yellow (jaundiced). Also, Apo-Sulfatrim is a generic for Septra which is a Sulfonamide used to treat AIHA. I'm not sure about the doseage but I do know that it can damage the liver so if your vet screwed up and prescribed a massive dose, Lola's liver was being assaulted by meds and the disease. The good news is that the liver is one of the only internal organs that can regenerate. 

AIHA is the most common of autoimmune diseases and Shih tzu's are genetically predisposed. Corticosteroids (Prednisone) or Dexamethasone is the initial treatment but I would think that Lola should still be taking it.  With this current relapse, I honestly believe that you are looking at longer term treatment to get this under control. 

I know nothing about vet schools in Canada but I seem to recall from my time spent on other forums that the University of Guelph is well respected. I researched and see that there are four internal medicine specialists listed at the University of Guelph and I do hope that Lola is being treated by one of them. 

Here are is a link to information on AIHA. I hope this helps.

http://www.cloudnet.com/~j****son/treatment.htm


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Update:

Lola is back at our original vet on iv fluids. She is still eating and drinking fine and is peppy.

However she had another round of blood tests done and according to the vet verbally over the phone all of her levels had gone drastically up. My mom spoke to the vet and was devestated...however she asked the results to be faxed to our house. She was to upset to look at them and didnt think it was necessary since she got them verbally over the phone and wrote them down. well I looked at it when I got home and I have to call the vet about it today because one of the things she had said went drastically up had actually gone down by 300 points wtf!!
And now they have two bilirubin readings and depending on which one the guelph vets were giving us greatly impacts whether or not her levels had really gone up or not!!

Anyways still keeping hope. 

Jenna


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Jenna, there is ALWAYS hope! Ya just got to get through these rough times. I hope the Guelph vets are able to read the levels correctly. 

More positive healing thoughts for your baby Lola.


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Update:

Our vet was not provided with any of Lola's previous blood results so when she read that her ALT was 596 she thought that was ridiculously high; not realizing that it had been 890 the previous week.

Anyways we are back off to Guelph today to have another ultrasound done. Lola's liver enzymes are still really really high but are coming down, but her bilirubin levels are going up and are sitting right now at total bil. 470 and conj. bil. 325. So she either has a problem with her gallbladder or her liver is swollen and her bile ducts are not able to open to let the bile flow. Once we know which it is we will be better able to treat her.

Shes at a 10% chance of survival as of this moment...but she still wants to live and we are NOT going to give up on her until she gives up!

Jenna


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Good luck at Guelph today!!

I will keep Lola in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

You and Lola are in my thoughts.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh Jenna - you are a very strong person. I'm not surprised why Lola wants to keep fighting for her life. Hang in there the both of you! xoxo


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Update:

Just got back from Guelph and dropping Lola back off at our vet here in town. 
We dont know what is causing her bilirubin levels to be so elevated, but we DO know (from the ultrasound) that it is NOT her gallbladder or bile duct. She also tested negative again for leptosporosis. Also in the ultrasound it showed that her liver inflammation had drastically decreased. So right now we know what is not causing her problems but not what is.

So now basically she is going to be on different vitamins, fatty acids, antibiotics, SAM-E and other liver supportive medicines. It is up to her now with this supportive help as to whether she is going to get better or not because she is literally a medical mystery. She has NO temperature, NO vomitting, NO direaha (sp?), IS producing glucose which is a liver function. Her blood levels indicate that she should be either dead or barely alive, which is completely opposite from how she is right now. She is eating with vigor and has tons of energy, excited for life and constantly wagging her tail!

This has been going on for a month and we are hoping that since her spirits are still up she is going to be able to get over this with time!

Jenna


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Hang in there Jenna!

FWIW, my Cocker Annie, now deceased (not due to liver), started throwing up lots of blood back in Feb and I rushed her to the vet. Vet did bloodwork and said liver #'s were bad. She stayed at the vet on IV and multiple meds for 3 days. Vet said to pick her up as she was eating, and not throwing up. He ran new bloodwork and it came back worse than before. Kept her on meds for 6 weeks and retested blood and it was normal. 

So it can take the liver a while to heal/regenerate. And she came home with me when her liver #'s indicated she was really sick, yet seemed fine. And later her bloodwork caught up to reflect what I was seeing as a healthy dog.


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

So we have decided to go a naturalpathic root as traditional medicine/antibiotics are not helping Lola right now!

She will be taking:
- SAM-E (which she has been on since the beginning!)
- Thuja
- Silica
- R+DALPPV
- Ples Not
- Lepto Nosode
- Echinacea tablets
- Cytozyne LV
- HMF
- Heelmix
- Plus a multivitamin and milk thistle/herbal tablet

She will be eating a homemade diet consisting of rice, tofu, chicken fat and bonemeal powder.

We went to a homopathic vet yesterday and she was given something called "nux vomicita" or something like that and she responded really well to it and had so much more energy today. But we didnt get a good vibe from that guy so we went to this natural/**** vet today. She was great and was extremely positive and thinks Lola should be gaining weight and getting better in the next week dramatically because she has a very "positive spirit"!

Hopefully this helps her out! Its our last hope at this point!!
Jenna


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

I know this has got to be hard and I have been watching your thread. I have a few questions for you. When you went to the Univ. what did they say about the sulfa drug? do they think this could have done any thing? Also was anyone concerned about the spay? I know it is unlikely and you have had ultrasounds does anyone think something could have happen during the spay? sponge left in or somthing tied off that was not supose to ? Has anyone talke about another surgery when she is strong enough to explore and potentially biopsy anything unusual? what about a liver biopsy without surgery? I can not imagine all of what you are going through. I hope you get some sort of answers soon please keep me posted even if this thread is not around when you get this all figured out, this just seems odd to me. As you prob. already know, the kidney values are prob. back to normal due to the fluid therepy she was recieving. This is how they treat some elevated kidney values. Just curious if her kidney values were elevated why they didnt treat them, where they just barley elevated and they were watching them? I am sorry if I seem abrupt. I just hope your little one gets better soon and you guys are great owners and been through enough not to get answers. Hang in hopfully your answers will come soon.


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have left alot of info out Im sure because there has been just so much going on. 

But she has had a total of 4 ultrasounds and nothing appeared to be left in her from her spay surgery (I questioned the possibility of that as well!!) and she had a non-surgical ultrasound guided liver biopsy which came back as there being lots of regenerative cells and only minor liver damage!!

And we know that her kidney levels were normal because of the IV but it was still odd that her kidney hasnt been effected throughout all of this. 

Her last ultrasound showed NO liver inflammation NO bile duct obstruction and NO problems with the gallbladder!! 

The vets determined that it was the Apo-sulfatrim that caused the liver reaction/damage because there was nothing else it could be and pre-op blood work was done before the spay and her liver function was all normal!

This naturalpathic vet believes that because she has been on so many antiobiotics and other medicine that her body hasnt been able to fully eliminate the toxins of the sulfa and its still in her body. 

I will question whether something done incorrectly in the spay could have caused this because that never crossed my mind!

Oh and I forgot to mention she had blood work done on the 28th of Nov. and her leptosporosis test came back with 1 positive out of 5!!! This was her 4th or 5th lepto test and all others came back negative so maybe she has lepto who the heck knows! Shes been on so many antiobiotics for the last 8 weeks that it should have been killed if she did have it!!

Jenna


----------

